# Puppy Shopping



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

O.K, I am finally doing serious puppy shopping!eace: I am sooo excited, a little nervous, very cautious. I have a question; a breeder sent me pictures of two puppies, there is 6 pictures of each puppy. Cute puppies, but in *ALL* the pictures the puppies' tongues are out of their mouths.

I hope this isn't too dumb of a question, but is that odd?

The puppies are 6-7 weeks old, and they are holding the puppies, why not a picture of them standing?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Lynn,

You are TOO cute! 

Well, I would probably ask the breeder if her air conditioning is working! lol ound: Seriously, though....Is the breeder in a state where it is really HOT right now, like California? Gucci's breeder has a litter right now, and I just checked her website and didn't see any tongues, so I don't know? Maybe a breeder could tell you if puppies pant alot in the summer months? I don't remember Gucci doing that, but we got her in March and it was chilly still.

I encourage you to ask for pictures of the pups standing or sitting, tell the breeder you want to see their legs, stance, etc. and see if she will send you various pictures from the front and side, so you can see the WHOLE puppy, not just the face. Faces are adorable, indeed, but I, like you, would want to see more.

Are you considering going to see them in person?

Email her back and just say the pictures are adorable, but you'd also like to see a front standing view, and a side standing view.

My breeder sent me alot of pictures, I remember one picture she was sleepy and one of her eyelids was droopy and I panicked and asked the breeder about it and she probably thought I was NUTS, because she laughed and said that Gucci was just tired at that particular time, and she sent me alot more pictures later that day when she was more alert. So, I can relate.

I'd love to Ohhh...and AHH....over a picture? Wanna share? hehe

Darnit..I better get off here and get some work accomplished! lol

hugs,
Kara


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I’m not sure there is anything wrong with the pictures, but I would want something other than a puppy being held with its tongue out also. If I could not go to see the puppies I would want to make sure both parents had all the proper test and then ask for additional pictures showing mouth closed, the body, legs, feet, etc. Selecting a puppy from photos would be extremely hard for me. Even if you are buying what a breeder would consider “pet quality” you want it as close to the standard as possible with no apparent structural problems. Enough can happen as the puppy grows, so I would not want to start with something that could develop into a major issue later on. 

Remember some photos may not show much other than how cute they are, due to the age of the puppies..


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

My best guess is that the puppies tounges are out because their baby teeth are growing in! :biggrin1: I remember my litters having their tounges hanging out also at various ages.
As far as them holding the puppies in the pictures....thats because it's almost impossible to get 7 week old puppies to sit still for pictures! They are crazy fast and busy at that age. And I am sure they wanted to get nice clear pictures for you, so it was much easier to hold them.
Good luck with your new puppy! When do we get to see the pictures?!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Lynn, how exciting-- Casper is going to have a new bro or sis. Could you just ask the breeder for standing pictures?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

How exciting, more new puppies pictures!!!! I wish I was going puppy shopping :biggrin1: Can't wait for all the updates. Happy shopping.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lynn, I am SO excited for you!! How fun to go puppy shopping - that is my favorite kind of shopping. Has Casper still been coming to the store every day? ARe you hoping to bring the new one as well?
Laurie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Lynn!! Where did ya go? WORK? Ehh....call in sick, take a "puppy shopping" day. hehe

Kara


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I would take a personal stress leave day....then do some shopping and the stress should disappear......voila....gone....:biggrin1: 

derek


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lynn said:


> O.K, I am finally doing serious puppy shopping!eace: I am sooo excited, a little nervous, very cautious. I have a question; a breeder sent me pictures of two puppies, there is 6 pictures of each puppy. Cute puppies, but in *ALL* the pictures the puppies' tongues are out of their mouths.
> 
> I hope this isn't too dumb of a question, but is that odd?
> 
> The puppies are 6-7 weeks old, and they are holding the puppies, why not a picture of them standing?


Lynn, at that age it's hard to get pictures of puppies holding still. They're really busy exploring the world and learning about it.
I have tons of pictures of the puppies and most of them the dogs are in my lap on the floor and since it's hot here in So Texas I'm in shorts and the shorts don't show so they wind up looking like porno shots.  
I would wonder if the puppies are raised outside with the tongues always out. I just looked at the pictures I have and the tongues are in.
Ask her if she can send you videos of them and also show you pictures of where the puppies are raised.
It's a two way street, not just the breeder's rights to question you. You have the right to question the breeder too.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lynn,
There are tons of us here who are willing to help you puppy shop so it shouldn't be too hard! I know Trish is great at it too! If you need further pictures, I am sure we can track them down!

Amanda


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

*MY NEW PUPPY*

Thanks everyone for your imput. This is a picture of the puppy I decided to get. It was love at first site. She is a girl and I will be picking her up when she is 12 weeks out, mid October. I mailed my deposit today. I am sooo excited!!!:biggrin1:

This is not the puppy with the tongue out in the pictures. This puppy is from another breeder.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh she is so cute. I can see why you couldn't resist! Now comes the tough part, waiting!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Laurie,
Yes, Casper continues to go to the store with me everyday. He hates to be by himself. I will take the new puppy to the store also. I am hoping with time they will be happy to be home, some of the time just the two of them.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lynn said:


> Thanks everyone for your imput. This is a picture of the puppy I decided to get. It was love at first site. She is a girl and I will be picking her up when she is 12 weeks out, mid October. I mailed my deposit today. I am sooo excited!!!:biggrin1:
> 
> This is not the puppy with the tongue out in the pictures. This puppy is from another breeder.


She's a doll Lynn! Congratulations!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Your new baby girls is adorable.


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

GOOD LUCK ON YOUR NEW PUPPY


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh my! What a cutie  No wonder you couldn't resist! I'm so excited for you.

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations, what a cutie, I can't wait till October. Now the name game starts.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Lynn, what a cute little lady. She is precious. I don't know how you are going to wait til October Because I'm not sure I can. Congrats. Missy


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*She's precious.....and Amanda...*

I only torture YOU with my puppy obsession!! LOL.

Trisheace:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Missy!!! Your puppyitis thread is WORKING! 

Kara


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What a beauty! I am looking forward to hearing all about her when she comes home.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh, she's cute, Lynn!!!!! Congratulations!!!!

What nice coloring too. Do you have to go far to get her? Have you chosen a name yet ?


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Congratulations! Glad it all worked out, she is adorable. Timing will be perfect...I just heard that there is supposed to be another Cascade Havanese meet on 10/21, you could have a "cute puppy demonstration" <g>

Alexa


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lynn,
I love her little stance with her tail sticking right up like she knows she is adorable!

Trish- I love it! I just am having a heck of a time convincing hubby. Everyone will know the day he says yes or the day, I just do it 

Amanda


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

*puppy shopping*

How exciting. It is so easy to be carried away looking at those cute photos on the internet. I said I would never buy from looking at pictures but after seeing Racquet I fell in love. Many calls to the breeder with endless questions regarding the health issues, etc. I felt very comfortable and had a "gut instinct" I made the right choice. My breeder has been a gem . Racquet is my first puppy and for the last four months the breeder has been there for me.
If you would like to check out her puppy page (she has some cuties) it is
www.mylad.com
Good luck
Elayne and Racquet


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

marjrc said:


> What nice coloring too. Do you have to go far to get her? Have you chosen a name yet ?


Thanks everyone, I am sooo excited!!!:biggrin1:

Marj, 
I don't have to go very far, it will be about a 4 hr drive. I found the good breeders in my area and I have been just waiting....I am really happy about the puppy not being shipped or me going to get it.

I don't have a name so I am open to suggestions I had Caspers name, like right away.

The breeder says she is a little pistol, and I think she will have to be to keep Casper in line:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ohhh.... a Pistol? LOL.. Um......that's what Gucci's breeder called her, and a little Diva to boot.

You are going to have FUN FUN FUN with a lil' girl with that big of a personality! 

Names? Hmm....do you want to stick with a "C" name? I had a really hard time coming up for a name with Gucci because nobody in my family could agree. What about Carley? Casey? Chinchilla? Chloe? Cricket?

Hmm.......I'll think on it.

I like Cricket. 

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Come on guys..the perfect name is Wendy... Remember the cartoon


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh yeah.....the cartoon. Well, nobody under the age of 30-ish will "get it". lol 

I like Cricket. Somebody.......name your girl Cricket! 

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

There you go Kara, a reason why you need to get another havanese. You wouldn't want somebody to take the name Cricket now would you.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lynn, Oh my she is just beautiful!! You must be so excited!! I love the name Cricket too!!!! I bet you cant wait. 
Laurie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

reece said:


> There you go Kara, a reason why you need to get another havanese. You wouldn't want somebody to take the name Cricket now would you.


Hmm......I was thinking I would name the next lil' girl "Fendi"  But I do like Cricket......and Thumper. They would make a great name for a Havanese because Havs are so "bouncy" and rabbit like.

Heck, Even Kitty would work! LOL ound:

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That is so exciting for you Lynn! She is an adorable little girl. 

As for names, Wendy really would be perfect for Casper, but any name you pick will be perfect!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I love her nose, how about Nosy? :laugh:
Maryam.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Another vote for Wendy.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> Hmm......I was thinking I would name the next lil' girl "Fendi"  But I do like Cricket......and Thumper. They would make a great name for a Havanese because Havs are so "bouncy" and rabbit like.
> 
> Heck, Even Kitty would work! LOL ound:
> 
> Kara


 I so out of the designer loop, I take it Fendi is a brand name:brick: ...Somebody help me, I'm stuck in comfy clothes at cheap prices..I can't help myself.. Do they sell designer sweatsound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ehh.....Last I heard Juicy Couture sold designer sweats, but what do I know, maybe someone else is doing that now that way "cooler"? LOL

Gosh, I guess I"ve been out voted by Wendy. I just can't associate it with the cartoon. I had a Wendy in school that I grew up with that.......ehh....she was a hooker with mounds of black eyeliner. lol

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kara, I am with you! Wendy is a little strange to me, but its just cause I knew a Wendy. But does anyone remember "Cricket" from the Young and the Restless?? A beautiful young lady, which is what this baby looks like. Lynn, I think you are going to have a problem naming this one, she is just too cute!! 
Did you ever hear back from the other breeder about the tongues??


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations, Lynn! She's adorable. My vote is for Wendy, too.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurie, those puppies would've been easy to name! Lollipop, Tootsie roll, Licky, and Popsicle.

Hehe.

Well, whatever you name the lil' Queen, will only enhance her beauty and charm!

Kara


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Lynn,
> I love her little stance with her tail sticking right up like she knows she is adorable!
> 
> Trish- I love it! I just am having a heck of a time convincing hubby. Everyone will know the day he says yes or the day, I just do it
> ...


LOL put puppy pictures around the house Amanda or is that a little too blatant? :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Amanda, when I found a pup I wanted I would email my hubby pics all day long, and say - oh wouldnt he look cute in our house. Then I named them and would leave pics around, and call him on the intercom and say "puppy" and then hang up. He thought I was nuts!! He must have figured that if he didnt say yes, that I would end up in the nut house!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> Gosh, I guess I"ve been out voted by Wendy. I just can't associate it with the cartoon. I had a Wendy in school that I grew up with that.......ehh....she was a hooker with mounds of black eyeliner. lol
> 
> Kara


Isn't funny how we associate a name to a person we know, I remember when I was picking out names for my kids...If the name belonged to someone I didn't care for the name was out of the question.....The same goes for Cricket, I think of a insect, the only insect I like is a butterfly, the others give me the creeps. Hubby didn't like the name Nigel because it belonged to someone at his work, but he couldn't come up with something better so it won out.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Amanda, when I found a pup I wanted I would email my hubby pics all day long, and say - oh wouldnt he look cute in our house. Then I named them and would leave pics around, and call him on the intercom and say "puppy" and then hang up. He thought I was nuts!! He must have figured that if he didnt say yes, that I would end up in the nut house!!


ound: I'll have to remember this! Thanks


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hmm, since no one seemed to liked Nosy...how about Casper&Katie? Katie is cute, come on y'all have to admit! Pleeeaaase...
Maryam.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lynn, thank you for inviting us to play the name game. I LOVE THE NAME GAME. not sure if you want to keep with the "k' sound. But here are some I've been thinking of if I were to get a little girl.... (please note the "if") 
Magnolia (maggie mae for short and then you can sing to her every morning) 
Peyton, 
Karma, 
Jesse, 
of course there is always ---
Lucy (as in "lucy you got a lotta 'splainin to do" --- )
but I have to say she looks like a "Lady" to me. 

good luck-- so, so excited for you


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh Lynn- Your new baby girl is darling! Casper will be in heaven. Any name you pick will be perfect. Maddie's original name was "Wendy". Kimberly named her that since she was from the "Peter Pan" litter. I liked the name, but I had promised my husband he could name our next Hav since I named the first. So her name was changed to Maddie. When you see your girl, you'll instantly know what name suits her best. Get to know her personality and the perfect name will come. Congratulations!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

What a dollface, with attitude! I like Peyton, if she has a spicy personality. If she's a cuddlebug, then Wendy. Katie is a good all-around name, and sounds nice w/Casper. My own suggestion would be Callie. Lynn, what fun!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Reminds me of around our 10 year anniversary...*



JASHavanese said:


> LOL put puppy pictures around the house Amanda or is that a little too blatant? :biggrin1:


PICTURES of really gorgeous rings started appearing...first a website would be 'accidently' up....then a magazine would be left open....then they'd be hanging on the fridge with the kids' artwork....



It WORKED though! LOL. :whoo:


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Here is a link to puppy names......I love how the have them categorizied...there is a Fashion one, Kara.....how about Coco or Chanel??

http://www.dog-names.us/


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lynn, we are now living vicariously through you. What fun!!! 

I LOVE Cricket!! I really do. I also like Wendy a lot! I'm leaning towards Cricket though. Fast, smart, light and a little mischievous. If it fits ...... you'll know!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Gee Lynn, aren't you glad that you asked us to help pick a name - haha
She is just too cute, I am sure you wont have a problem naming her once you think on it. 
Laurie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, this is FUNNY!!!!!ound: Here we are spending the day naming Lynn's new pup! hahah!

And.......maybe later tonight, Lynn will pop on here and tell us she doesn't like our ideas and we can start all over again tomorrow! hehe.....

It is FUN thinking of puppy names 

Oh, I did have a few people suggest Chanel or Coco to me, Coco is just too "common" and Chanel......well, I do love Chanel, but it seems so old lady-ish of a name. Not that I am a spring chicken, but we are talking about a bouncy puppy! lol

Yes, and Fendi is a designer 

Kara


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Oh, this is FUNNY!!!!!ound: Here we are spending the day naming Lynn's new pup! hahah!
> 
> And.......maybe later tonight, Lynn will pop on here and tell us she doesn't like our ideas and we can start all over again tomorrow! hehe.....
> 
> ...


Kara, that is sooo funnyound: I am glad you guys are having fun!!! It is now later tonight and here I am, but guess what?? I really liked one of the names....Wendy. I didn't go to school with any Wendys so I don't have a visual with the name, like some of you:biggrin1:

I saw that this morning and all day I kept going " here Wendy, here Casper, trying to get a feel for it :biggrin1: and I liked it. So did HD and this is unusual we never like the same name:suspicious:

So I am putting that on my list.



Laurief said:


> Did you ever hear back from the other breeder about the tongues??


I did contact the breeder, I never asked about the tongues because I had my mind made up on the other puppy. I just told her I found another puppy.
Maybe it was just hot out and that is why they had their tongues out, they kind of looked funny:suspicious: I don't know.....


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

alexa, we already have a coco on the forum, my coco latte, i didn't know it was "common", i hadn't heard of another! i think cricket is cute. judith


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

YAY! I'm glad you like one. I'll just have to create a new feel for Wendy, maybe I will pronounce it more like Windy to make a distinction  And.....ehh, keep Cricket available for another bouncy snugglebug pup (because if I had a Cricket, I would definately nickname her Snugglebug)

Judith, is your Coco Latte the Miss Dog USA "Coco Latte"?  I guess it is just common around here, I know 4 Coco's. 2 of them are Coco-nut, 1 is Coco Latte, and another on is just Coco. OH, and a Cocomo, so I guess I know 5. Another name that is real popular here is Molly! I know alot of Mollys, and I've been hearing "Starbuck" lately for boys.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

yAY - It looks like Wendy is the official name!! Bet you cant wait!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

_*I am excited.*_ I am having a really hard time focusing on work, had to get stuff ready for the accountant, it was hard..... I want to think puppy set up, puppy supplies, puppy toys.....Well, I hope to be done with the accountant soon.

Here are some more puppy pictures for your day.:whoo: Thanks for the help with the puppy name!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Lynn, you will be exhausted by the your new girl comes, from lack of sleep. It is so much fun getting a new puppy. She is beautiful


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OH MY GOSH, I COULD JUST EAT HER UP!!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lynn!
I woke up this morning and thought she looks like a *PAULA*. I was so proud of winning the name-the-puppy-price, but I guess I slept too long today and missed the deadline...lol
Maryam.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lynn, she is just sooo cute.... I know how distracted I was just by pictures before we got each of the boys--- it was really hard to work. Just wait til she's with you live and in person...she is just so cute--- it hurts. Casper is going to have a ball.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new puppy Lynn!She sure is cute!:eyebrows:

I think you'll know what name suits her when you have her around a few days.With her eyebrows,it reminds me of an older lady --Gracie comes to mind...Wendy reminds me of hamburgers!:becky:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Lynn,

She is just the cutest little girl!!! I think she looks like a Wendy! Congratulations on your new baby ~ I'm totally happy for you!
More pictures please as they become available to you.........

Libby & Kohana :biggrin1:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I love her color and markings is she silver and black or is she white and black?
She's got the eyebrows!!!!
I love the name Wendy.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh Lynn,

She is just so sweet!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Tooooooooooo cute!! Wendy is a perfect name. Glad to hear you're all 'messed up' and over-excited. Hey, we can't be the only ones that get like that when a new baby is on the way. heehee


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey Kara- You need to check out the puppies on the "Sharing Puppy Breath" thread...There's a very cute "Cricket" there!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for telling me!  I rushed right over there and YES......what a precious little "Cricket"/Snugglebug. I hope the owners keep that name, I just picture a precious little puppy bouncing around with a happy demeanor with that name 

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leslie, we are anxiously awaiting to hear news from you!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie,

There's news on the horizon... I may be posting something exciting before the weekend is over! :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I had a "feeling" - cant wait!!!!

ps- signed & mailed today. 

Laurie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leslie, Laurie, you are being very coy in these posts... Leslie, yeah!!! Oh I can't wait to hear. Laurie, what does "signed and mailed" mean???? I am not good at secrets.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Missy - you are too funny, signed & mailed means only that I signed something & mailed it to Leslie!! 
I guess we will have to wait till monday to hear any news!!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

[*QUOTE=havashadow;42449]Laurie,

There's news on the horizon... I may be posting something exciting before the weekend is over! :biggrin1:[/QUOTE]*

Leslie,
_*Not fair*_ Can you give us a little hint????:biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leslie, I am so very excited to hear your news! Can we get a little hint? Please?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Hint: black & tan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

WHAT? That's not fair!!! LOL

Spill it! ound: 

Would it be named "Cricket"???????

You are killin' me!

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

it's not that cute little Cole is it? (sharing puppy breath thread) Oh Leslie, this is even better than getting a puppy myself. So excited for you. can't wait to hear/see more.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

*Oh Leslie,

I am sooo Happy for you..*....thanks for the hint, I will be checking back this weekend to see what you have for us.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What about hint: sex and hint: date to pick up and hint: name and hint: age and hint: picture!?

Can you tell I'm a very impatient person? :laugh:

In all seriousness (not that I'm not serious about wanting more hints), I am so so sooooo happy for you Leslie and can't wait to meet the soon to be newest love in your life.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lina,

Check out the "Look Familiar???" thread for more hints :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think it is a little more than a hint:brick: haha


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:focus: Let's get back to celebrating Lynn's precious little one! arty: :clap2: 

I didn't mean to hijack this. Sorry, Lynn, forgive me?:hail: :hug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Lynn,
Your litte one is just so cute. I love her tail. It gives her attitude. I vote for Wendy too. I remember the cartoon! 

Susan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Lynn,

Did you decide on "Wendy", or just put the name in the *box*, so to speak! Have you bought any lil' girl stuff yet? 

Kara


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

havashadow said:


> :focus: Let's get back to celebrating Lynn's precious little one! arty: :clap2:
> 
> I didn't mean to hijack this. Sorry, Lynn, forgive me?:hail: :hug:


Leslie,

Let's celebrate our new puppies together, nothing would make me happier. :clap2: :clap2: :hug:

There kind of look like each other so it will be fun to compare their pictures as they grow.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lynn,
I like that idea! Yes, let's celebrate together! They do look a bit alike, don't they?


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS TO OUR TWO, (FOR NOW), FUTURE MOMS!!! LYNN & LESLIE:whoo: 
CASPER'S SISSY IS SOOOO ADORABLE....She looks like a little 'NINA' to me.
Whatever you decide she will be your little 'Lovey'!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Lynn,
> 
> Did you decide on "Wendy", or just put the name in the *box*, so to speak! Have you bought any lil' girl stuff yet?
> 
> Kara


I have put the name in the "box" as a keeper. I liked to have a couple of names and then I will wait until I get her to see if it fits her. I have not bought girl stuff, but I soo want to! She will have bows in her hair at a early age, and pink ones.....oh I am getting all excited again


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

I love those little pink tongues !. The first Hav I ever saw in real life had its little tongue hanging out and it looked soooo cute. ...a little pink tongue hanging out of a little ball of fluff.

David


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey Lynn, when does your new baby girl arrive, isn't it any day now?

Have we chosen a name yet? Is the nursery all ready.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I must have missed this thread when I was away and my computer was being fixed. How exciting, Lynn. Your new little girl is adorable (the one in the pet shop looked like that). I vote for Crickett. I do remember one on Y&R but am dating myself here...Cricket on Hawaiian Eye?


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

reece said:


> Hey Lynn, when does your new baby girl arrive, isn't it any day now?
> 
> Have we chosen a name yet? Is the nursery all ready.


Hi Paige,

I just have to contact the breeder and set up a time to pick her up. We talked about picking up the puppy at 12 wks old, which is around Oct. 12.

I have had sooo many mixed emotions...and the name I just can't get a feel for it.

I have been really busy at work, so I don't have much time to give it all alot of thought.

But I am hoping to pick up my puppy this weekend or next weekend, if ok with the breeder. YOU GUYS WILL BE THE FIRST TO KNOW!!!!

We went to our _*first*_ AKC dog show this weekend, saw 10-12 Havanese dogs. Sending you all a picture, this is how Casper and I do dog shows.....


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Casper looks SO spoiled sitting on that chair! LOL. I love it! How exciting that your new little one will be coming home soon! I'm sure that the name will come to you as soon as you pick her up.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Absolutely Adorable! I love that he has the same size chair and just relaxes in it!

Amanda


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

How cute is that!!! I just checked and saw that the Toy Dog show is coming up this weekend in Enumclaw, maybe Marley and I have to take a little road trip...it would be fun to see other dogs out there!!

Alexa


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Lynn, Casper looks verrrry relaxed there. Our dogs would be going nuts... well, maybe Casper's more mellow.

Dog show in Enumclaw? I'll bet Tully's breeder that is your new dog's, Lynn, will be there.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey -Jim - WHERE have you been??? Lynn, that is the perfect way to do a show!!! 
Laurie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Lynn, Casper looks like a pro. Can't wait to see your new little girl. the name will come when you meet her.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Jim, 

Yes, I think we are going to the Toy Breed dog show in Enumclaw. We went to a dog show last weekend and it was alot of fun and really interesting. Yes, Laura said she would be there. I have not contacted her yet, not for sure we can make it, but I am hoping.

Alexa,
Maybe we can meet up there? It is really fun to see the Havanese dogs show, I watched them get the dogs ready. 

I got to post one more picture, I liked this one...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ohhh, I love that picture Lynn. that little HAV really adores her owner or handler. My heart melts when my boys give me that look.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh, that picture is so sweet. And abolutely, Lynn, if we do head down there, I'll make sure I check in with you before! And if we don't, make sure you take lots more pictures to share with us, they are great!

Alexa


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your pictures! I love seeing pics of shows.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sheesh - I have missed this topic since it was first started. I can totally feel your excitement, Lynn!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

OK it is 2:20 am- my time, and I can't sleep, which is unlike me....I love sleeping! So, anyway Iam up on the forum and I am sooo excited! I am going to get my new puppy this weekend. I feel like a kid, at the candy store.

And...I get to go to a dog show and see more Havanese dogs! Then off to the breeders to see more Havanese dogs! Only Havanese Lovers can relate to this excitement! 

I am a very lucky girl, taking hubby, and Casper with me for my Havanese weekend!

My husband got a new camera so I promise lots of pictures.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:cheer2: Lynn!
So happy for you and your exciting upcoming WE!!! Waiting to see pictures...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

How exciting for you Lynn! I can't wait to see the hoto: you take and to see Casper with his new little sister.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so excited for you Lynn, I can't wait to see pictures. I'm having a soccer weekend, I don't mind, I like watching my daughter play. But NOTHING compares to a Havanese weekend. I'm so jealous.  Hava great weekend, and take lots and lots of pictures.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lynn, you are having the ultimate HAV weekend- you get to come home with a new one. Yipeeeeeee! Does this mean we have to wait til Monday to see pictures????? I can't stop grinning for you, Casper and Hubby.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

WOW! What a fun weekend!!! Can I tag along? LOLound: I am dreading my weekend! haha.

Have fun! And I can't wait to see pictures! 

Kara


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats on your new puppy!

Ryan


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Missy said:


> Lynn, you are having the ultimate HAV weekend- you get to come home with a new one. Yipeeeeeee! Does this mean we have to wait til Monday to see pictures????? I can't stop grinning for you, Casper and Hubby.


I don't know Missy, remember my husband is the camera man so....I will take my lap top and try to load some Sat. night. We visit the puppy Sat. afternoon and pick her up to go home on Sun. I am not brave enough to take a new puppy and Casper to a motel room Sat. night.:biggrin1:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> WOW! What a fun weekend!!! Can I tag along? LOLound: I am dreading my weekend! haha.
> 
> Have fun! And I can't wait to see pictures!
> 
> Kara


Kara,

I would love for you and Gucci to come....sometimes I forget how far away we are from each other. ound: But I promise lots of pictures so you don't miss to much:biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so excited for you!! I think you have a great idea there, with leaving the pup with the breeder while you are at the motel. Probably best just to bring the pup home on Sunday! Have a great time!!! :whoo: :whoo: another new pup to gauk at!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations Lynn!! How exciting.

Gee, how many Hav puppies are coming home to Forum members this weekend?

Susan


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Lynn,

You lucky girl you!!! I would love a Hava-filled weekend, how fun. We look forward to lots and lots of pics. :biggrin1:


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Oh I missed this thread!?! :frusty: 

I am soooo happy for you Lynn!! She is beautiful!!! She'll be such an asset to your family!!!
More pictures!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lynn, where are you? you must be back with your little girl from your ultimate HAV weekend... details and pictures please! I especially want to hear how Casper reacts to your new little girl.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Dont for get to go to the Breeder Buys post that Jan Posted and make sure you get soap pictures of the puppy and of the parents how exciting Im so happy for you


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Any news or pics yet???


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I am back with the puppy, she is so sweet, she is just a love bug. She is really good; no car sickness on the trip home Slept in a crate next to the bed all night no crying except at 1:00 am , she had to go poo. 
Both my camera batteries needed recharging and I lost my charger So my daughter brought me hers this morning. I hope to get pictures posted this evening.
I am having computer problems also, can't get my laptop to hook up to internet. I like to use it when posting my pictures, so I have some techno stuff to figure out here 
Casper and her are getting along good. It is hard to let him play with her because she is so small, we do not want him to hurt her. She is going to be a smaller dog than him, by looking at her mom. But a lot of what I have read on the forum here has helped me to deal with the two dogs, and we are doing good. 
We go to the vet tomorrow so I will get her weight and pictures, soon.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

How exciting! I'm glad the trip went well, Lynn! Don't forget to post pics ASAP! How could you ever lose a charger when you KNEW that you were going to get a new puppy and we would bother you for pics? Tsk tsk. 

I'm glad that Casper likes her! Have you thought of a name yet?

I want hoto:!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lynn~ Sounds like our nights last night were very similiar. Tori was up once to poo. She did do a little whimpering at other times, though. I hope tonight is calmer for her. If not, then I fully expect Wed. night to be better, since my little boy will be here. Yay!

I'm so eager to see your little darling. Post pics as soon as you can.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Lynn, Congrats! I will keep checking back for pictures. No pressure or anything:biggrin1:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Lynn,

Congratulations again on your little girl. It's great to hear that she is adjusting well. Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Lina said:


> How could you ever lose a charger when you KNEW that you were going to get a new puppy and we would bother you for pics? Tsk tsk.
> 
> I want hoto:!!!!


I know how lame, I can't believe it....but it goes like this hubby _*always*_ charges my battery and now that the charger is missing....I must have it. We got up there were a dead battery in my camera. 
My computer is working now:suspicious: and I got pictures. So enjoy!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

She is so cute, Lynn! She looks like she has cute little Logan's coloring. Casper definitely seems to like her. Let us know when you choose her name!


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Glad for you, Lynn! She looks a little like Tully -- not surprising since same breeder! Which dogs there are the sire and dame? I hope everything went well there.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

It was worth the wait. She is adorable!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Lynn, I love her! look at Casper looking at her so adoringly! So she is 12 wks old? I think that was a smart move to wait the extra month. I can't wait to see and hear more.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Lynn, she is beautiful!! You must be so excited!! What a beauty!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

She is so pretty. I love her eyebrows!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulatioins, Lynn, she is a cutie pie. She looks like a rascal, especially behind the bars. 
I had posted on here about the beautiful little gitl Hav I fell in love with in a pet shop. Well, she looked just like your little girl. Now you know why I fell in love with her.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Lynn she really is beautiful! I love that pic of her with the flossie in her mouth.  It looks like Casper is in love with his little sister too. How cute!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Lynn,

She is adorable and it looks like Casper thinks so too.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lynn said:


> I know how lame, I can't believe it....but it goes like this hubby _*always*_ charges my battery and now that the charger is missing....I must have it. We got up there were a dead battery in my camera.
> My computer is working now:suspicious: and I got pictures. So enjoy!


Congratulations!! What a little doll. Wow it's like looking at MyKee almost!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

How cute! Casper seems to be really happy about the new fur baby!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Such a cutie! The first couple look like she is in jail and really wants out! Congrats!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh just the way Casper is staring into her pen is so loving! They are going to be best buds!

Congrats on that cutie pie!

Amanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

She is adorable Lynn!Gotta love a hav with :eyebrows:---no bias here--


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

SOOO cute!!!! Oh, and the eyebrows are divine!  How on earth could you resist that lil' face. Precious! Oh and Casper looks VERY interested in his lil' sister. I hope they become best of buds.

Kara


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Well today we went took the new puppy to the vet. She did her magic and charmed the vet. She weighs 4 pounds at 11 1/2 weeks. Vet said she had a good temperment (sp?).

We have been calling her *Missy*, I don't know if the name will stick we might change it....but I think she is starting to come to it 

I am posting pictures of Casper and Missy playing....this is the first time Casper would consider sharing his toys.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I love the name Missy! Casper looks like he is completely in love with his little sister. They're so cute together.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I like that name too!!! I am sure that our Missy from the forum would agree!! She is just too cute.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Laurief said:


> I like that name too!!! I am sure that our Missy from the forum would agree!! She is just too cute.


Hi Laurie,

I PM Missy to ask her ok and she said if I can quote her from the PM "She would be honored." If it didn't fit the puppy so much I would try something else, but it fits her.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lynn, Missy is so cute with Casper. and just like me, she has dark wavy hair, big brown eyes ---is a cross between cute and elegant and she is short and a bit plump(well in her case it is all fur LOL I wish I could say the same) 

As I told Lynn in my PM I am honored and I think she has to get another boy and name him Jash- so she'll have a Missy, Casper and Jash. 

I am really getting puppyitis again ladies... this week has been blissfully tough for puppy addicts on the forum.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love the way Casper seems to be following her all around!

Missy- I totally agree! I might have to not look at photos for awhile!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations! Missy is sooo cute. Casper seems to really like her, that's sweet.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Lynn,

Congratulations! I am so happy for you! "Missy" is just so darling and I love the contrast of Casper and Missy together color wise. Casper already looks like protective big brother. Have a wonderful time! :biggrin1:


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

I think Missy is a perfect name for her!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Missy said:


> As I told Lynn in my PM I am honored and I think she has to get another boy and name him Jash- so she'll have a Missy, Casper and Jash.


LOL!!!!ound: ound: That is cute and clever! haha.

I think Casper and Missy sounds great together! Gucci kind of got named by default. lol, Husband was calling her my "gucci dog" and it just *stuck*, it happens! It fits, too!

Congratulations, they are so cute playing together. You can tell in the pictures that Casper is very interested in her.

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

It's going to be a little weird seeing my name so often in posts!!! I really hope she isn't a poop eater Lynn. LOL.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hahaha, Missy you're too funny!
Maybe we should name you hMissy and the puppy cMissy. 'h' for human and 'c' for canine, that's how they do it in Biochemistry...


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have a Maine **** cat that is a beautiful tabby. Her name is Missy.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy said:


> It's going to be a little weird seeing my name so often in posts!!! *I really hope she isn't a poop eater Lynn.* LOL.


ound: ound:

Let's hope she turns out to be as sweet as her namesake  Awwww!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

There is an OBVIOUS solution to this Missy (the human) You just need to get a lil girl and name her "Lynn" ound: That way, you can return the favor and honor Lynn in the same way she honored YOU, my dearest! 

I won't hold my breath on anyone naming their puppy "Kara". lol, but my son's name is Jake and we know quite a few canine Jakes!

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It is a great name - we had a ferrett named Missy!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OH my! I hadn't been to this thread yet and look at what I've been missing!

CONGRATULATIONS, Lynn!!! Your little girl Missy is a sweetie pie!!!!! I love the pics. Oh lucky you!

I do believe we are going to have to start a group in the Coffee Shop for all of us pining away for a puppy. sigh........... 

I love Missy's colorings and can't wait to hear more about her and see more pics. I'm so happy for you, Lynn.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Lynn said:


> I know how lame, I can't believe it....but it goes like this hubby _*always*_ charges my battery and now that the charger is missing....I must have it. We got up there were a dead battery in my camera.
> My computer is working now:suspicious: and I got pictures. So enjoy!


Lynn, Missy looks so cute......we gave Bessie a flossie last night and she looked just like Missy's picture.....


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Congratulations Lynn! I missed this thread. Missy is adorable and look at Casper following her everywhere! He looks smitten.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

_*Thank you everyone!!*_ I am sooo enjoying this second puppy!!! Just want to share some pictures with you... Missy getting her first bath and her and Casper playing.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Missy doesn't look too thrilled about her bath! LOL. And Casper is such a cutie playing with his little sister!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lynn, they are so cute.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

great pictures Lynn. Do any of them enjoy their baths?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Look how tiny she looks in that tub!!! Adorable. I am so glad they are having fun together!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Aww! That is SO cute, look at her gazing at you with adoring eyes  And I love the second picture! Casper looks like the best big brother in the world, protecting his lil' sis. Too darn cute.

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

They both look adorable...I'm so glad you are enjoying your new baby girl..just think, in about a year, you will be telling us about your third puppy


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lynn, only one problem with your new little girl...not enough pictures :biggrin1:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh how cute!!!! Look at Casper...he just can't get enough of Missy. He looks so happy to have a new playmate! I'm so happy for you and your family, it looks like it is working out beautifully!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

She is so very cute and I love the way Casper is just hovering over her.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

They are adorable, Lynn! I love that their colors are so different too. Makes for interesting pictures. So many of my pup pictures show black blurs with a touch of white that you have to wonder who is who! lol

Missy is a sweetie!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Lynn,

Love the pics. Missy is soooooooo adorable. I love how Casper looks over her. You can tell he just adores her.

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, that bath picture is adorable. You can see how small she is.

She and Casper look like they really enjoy each other!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lynn said:


> Well today we went took the new puppy to the vet. She did her magic and charmed the vet. She weighs 4 pounds at 11 1/2 weeks. Vet said she had a good temperment (sp?).
> 
> We have been calling her *Missy*, I don't know if the name will stick we might change it....but I think she is starting to come to it
> 
> I am posting pictures of Casper and Missy playing....this is the first time Casper would consider sharing his toys.


The pictures are so cute. I'm partial to the name Missy. The hav I gave my daughter is named Missy  They don't look alike though. This is Missy a few months ago.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Missy reminds me of Tori! Or is that Tori reminds me of Missy? LOL. She has the same gorgeous shiny coat. Though I think Tori still has eyes!  LOL.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Missy is adorable and I love the way she free stacks, so perfect!!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

You can really see the rising topline on Missy. She's so cute!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Lynn, only one problem with your new little girl...not enough pictures :biggrin1:


Here is a picture of them this morning, they love.....love....love each other now. Missy is kissing Casper all the time:kiss:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lynn, that is too cute. I can't believe how much Kodi and Casper look alike, especially that profile.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Lynn, what an adorable picture! It's easy to see how much Missy is in love with her older brother!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, how cute is that picture, a true Kodak moment!!!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

That picture just melts my heart - cute, cute, cute!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a great photo. As in so many other cases, this picture is definitely worth a thousand words. How sweet!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

How cute...It must be "puppy love"


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

How adorable, I just adore puppy love pictures!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww........ !


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lynn, I am so jealous of your Missy-- she is just too cute and look at how she loves her big brother Casper. 

Jan, your daughters Missy has a side profile like Cash--- it looks like the back legs are a bit taller than the front. I'm liking all these cute Missy's.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Lynn, your pair looks precious. I, too, have somehow missed this thread. You are a lucky lady.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Okay Lynn, tell us the truth, is Missy giving kisses, or is she tugging on Caspers little mustache! I only say that because I know that's exactly what Cooper did to Lily when he first got here (and when he wasn't chewing on her legs or hanging off her tail!)
They are such little love bugs!
Just adorable! I want a puppy!
Beverly


----------

